# Erweiterbare AiO frei von Luft bekommen



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich war gestern Abend bei einem Arbeitskollegen von mir und habe zusammen mit ihm seine neue "AiO Lösung" zusammengebastelt. 

Er hat folgende Komponenten:
Alphacool Eisbär 360
zusätlicher 240er Radiator
Alphacool GPX Wasserkühler ohne Pumpe

Wir haben das ganze in folgendem Kreislauf zusammengebaut: CPU -> GPU -> 240er Radiator -> 360er Radiator -> CPU 

Die Reihenfolge ist ja relativ egal im Kreislauf und laut verschiedenen Meldungen im Netz reich die Pumpe vom Eisbär auch locker auf 12v und sogar 7v für einen ordentliche Durchfluss ohne weitere Pumpe. Wir haben als wir alles zusammengebaut haben auch alles außerhalb vom System mit einem 12v Netzteil getestet und es war zumindest mal alles dicht.

Unser Problem ist aber folgendes, wir haben trotz nachfüllen von Wasser und die Radiatoren in alle Richtungen drehen irgendwie nicht die Luft aus dem System bekommen. Anfangs dachten wir es sei alles gut und später dann haben wir beim Drehen vom PC gemerkt das in einem Radiator doch zu wenig Wasser ist. Das haben wir daran gemerkt das es beim drehen immer so geplätschert hat. Die Schläuche sind ja bei Eisbär und co immer schwarz und nicht durchsichtig, daran erkennt man also leider keinen Durchfluss. 

Gibt es da einen besonderen Trick wie man das hinbekommt? Wir haben bestimmt 30 Minuten in alle möglichen Richtungen gedreht aber die Luft wollte einfach nicht aus dem Kreislauf gehen. 

Vielleicht weis einer Rat und kann gute Tipps geben.


----------



## Ryle (14. Juli 2018)

Ist ohne AGB sehr schwierig bei den Dingern. Der Mini AGB bei der Pumpe ist einfach zu klein und saugt direkt wieder Luft an, da kannst du schütteln wie du willst.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre wohl, die Pumpe immer kurz ein- und auszuschalten und während der Betriebszeit zu schütteln. So wird die Luft aus dem Kreislauf in Richtung Pumpe gezogen und beim Abschalten können die Bläschen dann auch nach oben steigen. Ohne Abschaltung werden die zum Großteil direkt wieder angesaugt und sammeln sich dann wieder irgendwo.

Alternativ das Ding raus schmeißen, als Eisbaer Solo verkaufen und günstigen CPU Block + Magicool DCP450 rein. Ist auch nicht viel teurer und du hast den Stress nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2018)

Das andere Problem wird noch sein das bestimmt die Radiatoren höher als der CPU-Kühler sitzen.
Die Luft die sich oben in den Radiatoren ansammelt kann nicht gut nach unten zum Kühler gehen, da dort ein kleiner AGB vorhanden ist.
Die Pumpenleistung wird dazu zu gering sein.

Das beste wäre daher da es ein geschlossenes System ist beide Radiatoren auszubauen und das ganze im ausgebautem Zustand zu entlüften.
Hierbei Pumpe/Kühler immer höher halten als die Radiatoren und durch bewegen der Radiatoren versuchen die Luft in den AGB der Pumpe zu bekommen.
Ansonsten teile ich auch die Ansicht von @Ryle mit  CPU Block + Magicool DCP450.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Ryle schrieb:


> Ist ohne AGB sehr schwierig bei den Dingern. Der Mini AGB bei der Pumpe ist einfach zu klein und saugt direkt wieder Luft an, da kannst du schütteln wie du willst.
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre wohl, die Pumpe immer kurz ein- und auszuschalten und während der Betriebszeit zu schütteln. So wird die Luft aus dem Kreislauf in Richtung Pumpe gezogen und beim Abschalten können die Bläschen dann auch nach oben steigen. Ohne Abschaltung werden die zum Großteil direkt wieder angesaugt und sammeln sich dann wieder irgendwo.
> 
> Alternativ das Ding raus schmeißen, als Eisbaer Solo verkaufen und günstigen CPU Block + Magicool DCP450 rein. Ist auch nicht viel teurer und du hast den Stress nicht.



Hmm davon haben wir beide irgendwie garkeine Ahnung. Man müsste also nur die Eisbär Pumpe gegen diesen CPU Kühler und die Magicool ersetzen und das wars? Und wo würde man dann diese Magicool montieren? Viel Platz ist in seinem Gehäuse nicht grad

@IICARUS: wir haben das auch außerhalb vom System probiert. Wir haben die Radiatoren so gehalten wie sie auch im Gehäuse verbaut sein würden. Es ist allerdings nur ein Radiator über dem CPU Kühler. Ich mache mal eine Skizze mit Paint-


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2018)

Die Magicool DCP450 kannst über Casiking kaufen.
Ist Pumpe inkl. AGB für etwa 39 Euro. Kühler gibt es auch einige schon ab etwa diesen Preis.

Die Schläuche der Radiatoren selber sind geschraubt, die können leicht ersetzt werden.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Hm in dem Zuge wäre es auch sinnvoll noch 2 meter durchsichtigen Schlauch mitzubestellen oder? Dann würde man direkt sehen ob Luft im Kreislauf ist. 


Hier mal die Skizze wie es bei Ihm aufgebaut ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2018)

In der Front habt ihr doch die Anschlüsse auch oben oder nicht? Denn dann sind alle über der Pumpe, auch laut der Skizze.
Hier mal eine Zusammenstellung als Beispiel. Darin kann noch alles selbst ausgesucht werden wie anderer Kühler usw. Die Schläuche sind 13/10er. Ich persönlich bevorzuge 16/10er da sie nicht abknicken können und kein Knickschutz benötigt wird. Möchtest du deine Anschlüsse verwenden musst du auch dementsprechend den Schlauch auswählen. Abmass des Schlauch muss immer mit den Anschraufanschlüsse überein stimmen.

Schläuche sind durchsichtig und enthalten wenig Weichmacher.

Ohne Weichmacher hat CK momentan aber nur 16/10er Schlauch: EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…
Oder auch in 16/10er: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273

In 13/10: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50272

Bitte kein billigen  Masterkleer Schlauch nehmen, die enthalten sehr viel Weichmacher und werden sehr schnell trüb.

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*

 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90*€* 
 1 x Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 16 FPI - 240mm = *37,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90*€* 
 8 x Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm = *2,90*€* 
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 1 x Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Acetal - Intel/AMD = *39,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€* 
*Summe: 209,39*€
* (incl. Versand 5,99*€)

Hier noch ein Beispiel aus einem anderem Thema: GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe
Kurzum... nach 9 Monate hatte er solche Probleme wo er dann doch in einer Pumpe mit AGB investiert hat um das Problem zu lösen.
Hat daher am ende dann noch mehr gekostet.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube du verstehst da was falsch. Es geht nicht darum eine neue Wakü zu verbauen. Es sind ja bereits alle Teile vorhanden. Der Ursprungsgedanke war wie man aus einem solchen System wie in der Skizze die Luft bekommt, dann wurde mir gesagt wir sollen Eisbär durch Magicool und CPU Kühler ersetzen. Was ich noch zusätzlich gedacht habe ist den Schlauch direkt auch gegen durchsichtigen zu ersetzen. Aber mehr nicht. Radiatoren sind vorhanden. Wieso soll der Kollege jetzt fast 210€ in ganz neues zeug investieren? 

Was eventuell eine Alternative wäre ist das ich Magicool und NeXXos CPU Kühler vorschlage, die kosten zusammen bei Caseking 80€. Vielleicht noch 2 meter schlauch dazu durchsichtig aber in 11/8 Größe das die bereits vorhanden Anschlüsse auch alle passen. Es ist keine Alternative alles neu zu kaufen.

Um nochmal zusammenzufassen. Ihr sagt also das aus dem derzeit vorhandenen System bei meinem Arbeitskollegen sogut wie keine Chance besteht die Luft raus zu bekommen ? Und er soll obwohl er alles neu gekauft hatte nochmal geld investieren ? Ich selbst hatte ja diese Lösung wie er auch, zwar mit anderer Hardware aber Luftfrei. Bei mir hat es geklappt den PC in alle Richtungen zu drehen und irgendwann war die Luft raus. Bei ihm klappt das leider nicht so.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2018)

Du hast hier schon bereits beschrieben bekommen wie die Luft raus zu bekommen ist, ein Wundermittel gibt es bei einer AIO nicht. Das einzige was noch versucht werden kann ist ein 1/4 Zoll Anschluss mit Schlauch und Trichter am Einfüllstutzen dran zu machen um das ganze vielleicht noch besser entlüften und befüllen zu können.

Meine Beispielzusammenstellung sollte nur zeigen was im Vergleich eine Custom Wasserkühlung kosten würde.
Über die Zusammenstellung kann dann auch besser ersehen werden wenn doch hierzu noch etwas umgebaut werden soll. Ob du das ganze neu oder nur erweitern möchtest ist dir überlassen. Natürlich dann mit der Berücksichtigung bestimmter Abmasse der Komponente wie Schlauch in 11/8 usw. Natürlich wäre im Fall eine Umbaues Unsinn alles neu zu kaufen so dass auch eigene Komponente wie Radiatoren weiter genutzt werden können.

Ansonsten muss auch nichts umgebaut werden, dann immer schön kippen und versuchen was nach zu füllen bis die ganze Luft raus ist.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Juli 2018)

Warte mal ein paar Tage ab, angeben sind ja auch auch rund 12h Laufzeit bis die Luft komplett raus ist.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. Juli 2018)

Naja das Problem ist halt das durch die Luft im Kreislauf die Kühlleistung verringert wird. Dann wäre es besser das ganze außerhalb vom Gehäuse im Kreislauf laufen zu lassen für mehrere Stunden


----------



## Salatsauce45 (14. Juli 2018)

Ich hab einen ähnlichen Kreislauf, nur einen Radiator weniger, lass Dir nicht einreden, dass du eine weitere Pumpe/AGB (-kombi) brauchst. Das kriegst Du auch so hin  brauchst nur etwas mehr Geduld. Dass die Pumpe zu schwach ist, um selbstständig die Luft raus zu bekommen, sollte denk ich mal jedem nun klar sein. 

In dem AGB ist ein rohr verbaut, dass das Wasser zum Pumpengehäuse führt. Je nach dem wie es auf dem Mainboard verbaut wurde, reicht es schon den AGB 1/4 voll zu machen, damit die Pumpe keine Luft mehr ziehen kann. Das Problem bei der Entlüftung ist, dass Luft, welche sich im Pumpengehäuse gesammelt hat, *nicht* zurück in den AGB kommen kann, egal wie man das Ding  dreht. Dementsprechend muss man einen auf Columbus machen und die Luft den weg durch den gesamten Kreislauf führen. Ich musste mein Gehäuse dafür ordentlich schwenken. In einem ruck wird die gesamte Luft aber nicht rauskommen, dementsprechend immer wieder den Fillport öffnen und nachgießen, aber bitte nur wenn der PC liegt, nicht steht sonst wird das ne Sauerei  

Zum Radiator:  Hier mal eine Laufrichtung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls eingebaut, den PC eben so drehen, dass die Pfeile nach oben zeigen, sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein ich weis gar nicht warum ich das hier Schreibe 

Es kann auch sein, dass sich eine kleine Luftblase in der Jetplate des Grafikkühlers verfängt, die wird sich aber im Laufe der Zeit lösen. So hab ich das gemacht und es läuft einwandfrei


----------



## chaotium (15. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Beispielzusammenstellung sollte nur zeigen was im Vergleich eine Custom Wasserkühlung kosten würde.



Du meinst das billigste vom billigen? Damit fährt man auch nicht besser alls ne AIO.
Was soll man von einer Pumpe samt Top erwarten, dass nur 40 Euro kostet, wenn normalerweise die Pumpe schon um die 50 Euro kostet?

Für eine Custom Wakü sollte man schon Geld investieren


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juli 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Du meinst das billigste vom billigen? Damit fährt man auch nicht besser alls ne AIO.
> Was soll man von einer Pumpe samt Top erwarten, dass nur 40 Euro kostet, wenn normalerweise die Pumpe schon um die 50 Euro kostet?
> 
> Für eine Custom Wakü sollte man schon Geld investieren



Was du schreibst ist etwas übertrieben, natürlich kann solch eine Pumpe nicht mit anderen verglichen werden die einiges mehr kosten.
Aber selbst eine DDC310 kostet mit Top und AGB mindestens das Doppelte und ist am ende nicht viel Stärker.

Als Einsteiger Wakü ist sie alleine aus Wartungs- und Erweiterungsgründen immer besser als eine kompakt Wasserkühlung wo schon durch zerlegen bezüglich der Wartung die Garantie ausbleiben kann. Kühler müssen oft zerlegt werden da sich mit der Zeit zu viel Dreck absetzt, zerlege mal eine CPU Kühler einer AIO, dann ist aber die Garantie futsch.... sende eine AIO wegen mangelnde Leistung nach einer gewissen Zeit ein, dann wird ggf. die Garantie auf Grund von Verschleiss und Verunreinigung abgelehnt. In so einem Fall kann dann nur auf Kulanz gehofft werden. Die Ausfallzeit solange die AIO eingesandet wird steht noch auf einem anderem Blatt geschrieben.

Bei einem separaten CPU-Kühler eine modularen Wasserkühlung verlierst du höchstens die Garantie des Kühlers, aber nicht die Garantie der restlich verbauten Bauteile. Hier kann im Grunde nicht viel beim zerlegen Falsch gemacht werden.
Ausserdem ist das erweitern immer jederzeit ohne Garantie verlust möglich.

AIOs halten im Schnitt nur 4-7 Jahren, eine Custom Wakü jedoch einiges länger.
Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag erstanden, daher ist solch eine Anschaffung als Einstieg schon ganz gut.

Ausserdem ist die Pumpe leistungsfähiger als von einer AIO.
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe- Durchfluss und Soundcheck - YouTube

Werde aber jetzt keine Diskussion anfangen, ich respektiere das andere Leute auch ihre Meinung dazu haben. 

Im übrigem hatte sich in diesem Thema in einer Eisbaer schon nach 9 Monate soviel Dreck im Kühler abgesetzt das der so dicht war und kaum noch ein Durchfluss hatte. Innerhalb von nur wenigen Minuten erreichte die CPU Temperaturen um die 90°C und mehr.
GELÖST: Umrüstung von Eisbaer AIO auf Custom -> Welche Pumpe


----------



## daddynet (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Danielneedles,

erst einmal wäre die genaue Bezeichnung des Tower´s und das Board´s wichtig.

Dann habe ich das Problem des Entlüften in einer erweiterten AiO-WaKü mit Schnellverschlüssen gelöst.

MfG Daddynet


----------

